# Now have lodging available, Sargent Tx "Capt. Hollis Forrester



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Being that they will not let me edit report just down below this post I must add that I do now have lodging available on the quiet waters upstream on Caney Creek "Sargent Tx" . This is a very nice house that will sleep up to 6 people. It has a large Kitchen area and a large living room area with Satellite TV. It has a very nice screened in porch and also a very large deck which is above ground just as the house is. It has a large fishing pier with some great fishing to add to it. Must check for availability along with your fishing trip, the rate is $150 per night. This is no doubt a bargain with what all this place has to offer! Also there will be dock side pick up by me by boat as we make way to our fishing destination. Thank You 
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com
[email protected]


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good to hear capt. That should give your groups some options.


----------

